# About post dates...



## teachingmyown (Jun 6, 2005)

Doesn't the bbs software assign post dates?  I'm confused because of the dates ascribed to the posts in Marina_K's thread on this board.  From the flow chart at the top of the thread...

Marina_K Logging in June 15, 2004, 11:07 PM
Admin Essentially correct, but if... June 15, 2004, 11:12 PM
Admin With the current 3.0.7... April 18, 2005, 07:22 PM


In fact, it looks like all of "Admin's" posts are dated strangely.  

Won't this make it difficult to keep up with what's current and what's not?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2005)

We started working with vBulletin software over a year ago.   We wanted very badly to start up with all old messages and users intact from the old board, but never were able to get this worked out.

But the bbs staff has been playing with the new board off and on for quite a few months to get familiar with it before the startup.  Those old dates are correct.


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh.  Well, that explains why all the ones with "strange" dates are listed at the bottom of the page.  Thanks!


----------

